# Classical audition pieces - whats some fun ones?



## SnowfaLL (May 9, 2010)

Even though I dont forsee any auditions for maybe a year, I want to get afew more classical pieces in my repertoir, just to have. 

Bass and guitar, ones that are relatively interchangable, so I can adapt to each instrument fairly easily

I know most people use Bach Cello suites or the Bouree's as the main ones for bass.. Anyone know of some other pieces that are cool sounding and recognizable for audition-pieces/acceptable for auditions?


----------



## Xiphos68 (May 9, 2010)

Probably anything by Paco de Lucia.


----------



## telecaster90 (May 9, 2010)

Carcassi-Opus 60 No. 7 is a pretty good one. There's a Bach cello prelude that's cool too, I played it for a jury friday


----------



## right_to_rage (May 9, 2010)

Any of the Villa-Lobos studies are great to display technical proficiency, and Bach is impressive if you really listen hard to make the different voices move together. You could always play Asturias too because its really popular.

Paco de Lucia is modern flamenco, and if your auditioning for a university program they will catch you on the style for sure. Stick with classical guitar repertoire and you'll be gold.

Actually I just saw that you are in Halifax, so go to your music store and order a royal conservatory book for at least grade 7-8 level (hard stuff in grade 7), thats the kind of stuff that got me into university.


----------



## SnowfaLL (May 10, 2010)

ah it wouldnt be a university audition anytime soon, i just graduated with a music diploma. More for jobs, cruiseships, etc the like. Not so much even for classical jobs, just to show "learning potential".. 

hm but yeh, while Paco is fun, I want to stick in the classical category, not trying to be "overly impressive" I just want to have pieces down for when someone says like "So can you do the standard classical stuff" I would have 2-3 pieces prepared. Most likely doing Bach Cello suite 1, even tho its so overdone, and looking for 1-2 other pieces that fit in that category of "typical audition classical pieces" yet not so plain as a Bach prelude or Cello suite.


----------



## Jtizzle (Oct 2, 2010)

For my audition when I transfer from my 2 year college to my 4 year university, I'm playing Bach's Invention 8 in F Major. It's short and really fun to play.


----------



## theclap (Oct 3, 2010)

telecaster90 said:


> Carcassi-Opus 60 No. 7 is a pretty good one. There's a Bach cello prelude that's cool too, I played it for a jury friday


A nice Bach piece to display your emotional connection to your music is his Sarabande. Look for a trombone transcription when playing this though because the cello version involves a weird tuning.

Anything by fernando sor is KEY i suggest the Bm exercise you can find youtube videos for anything by Sor. Sor is definitely a must for any kind of classical guitar audition.

Also this one is a secret of Jazz guitarists, we swear by this and metal heads have no idea this exists and it's so brutal! Look up Dont violin etudes it is all arpeggio exercises. There are literally no videos of this on youtube but all of the pieces involve very nifty techniques mostly involving arpeggios, string skipping, right hand technique, and etc. look it up and youll see what im talking about once you start to play it. If you would like i have a few of books of Dont's music in pdf if you would like to take a shot at it. All of the old jazz guys in philly swear by using some of Dont's books for warm up and practice. if you know anything about the philadelphia jazz scene you know we make some of the best bop guitarists ever a la pat martino and jimmy bruno.

also i dunno how seasoned you are but youtube Leo Brower lastly if you are looking for a more cuban/contemporary classical sound


----------



## Xodus (Oct 3, 2010)

theclap said:


> Also this one is a secret of Jazz guitarists, we swear by this and metal heads have no idea this exists and it's so brutal! Look up Dont violin etudes it is all arpeggio exercises. There are literally no videos of this on youtube but all of the pieces involve very nifty techniques mostly involving arpeggios, string skipping, right hand technique, and etc. look it up and youll see what im talking about once you start to play it. If you would like i have a few of books of Dont's music in pdf if you would like to take a shot at it.


That would be really cool if you could upload them.


----------



## theclap (Oct 3, 2010)

Xiphos68 said:


> Probably anything by Paco de Lucia.



....


anyways here's the link below it's 41 pages long i suggest you start at the beginning because it gets progressively harder and it's definitely something to work your way up to. skip the one with chords although you can do them by tuning the top four strings in fifths for prosperity otherwise i dont see the point. goodluck this is very challenging. something to keep in mind these are made to be played rediculously fast as well. i even prefer jakob dont shred-wise over paginini

http://imslp.info/files/imglnks/usimg/0/04/IMSLP17947-Dont_-_01_-_24_Etudes_and_Caprices_Op.35.pdf


----------



## Defsan (Oct 6, 2010)

How about some William Walton? Especially his Bagatelle V.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Oct 6, 2010)

How about Andrew York's Marley's Ghost?


----------



## Beef McStud (Oct 8, 2010)

the only one thing i can tell you. is for sure. and this is said by many great guitar players- "Do not be a Speed demon" they hate that.


----------



## shadscbr (Oct 8, 2010)

Andrew York's Sunburst, it's probably my favorite classical piece. Here is a good example of it. A little advanced, but really cool 



good luck

Shad


----------



## ProgCorey (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm doing a classical audition for Uni in a few days, the pieces that i'm playing are:
-Leccion in Amin/AM by Fernando Sor
-Gavotte and Musette by Bach
-Lagrima by Francisco Tarrega
-Prelude No.3 by Villa Lobos

I hope that's some help.


----------

